# Stump Grinder Choice



## atrain44 (Apr 8, 2013)

Buying a stump grinder to start a side business. I will be working exclusively for a great friend of mine who owns a tree service and who I work for over the summer as well as securing work on my own. I have narrowed my search down to either Bandit or Carlton. I have an offer to buy a new Bandit 2150 xp with a 35 hp Vanguard and greenteeth, 2wd, stick control, dual wheels for 19500 out the door in stock. If I wanted either the 4012 or the 2250 or 2550 I would be waiting 4-6 weeks. 

I really wanted to stay around 20000 max because this is just a side business and I don't want to get in over my head. I can order the 2250 for a very similar price but that only comes with the 27 hp engine option. The 2550 with gas would be around 25000 and with the 35hp Kubota 30000+. 

I can't predict the size of stumps I will be doing, I'm sure they will vary. I know he has already secured a job with 10 pine stumps to do. I'm eager to get started but I don't want to rush in blind.

I know used is an option but man most of them are beat up. A new one with some security with a warranty would be great. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I excited to be on the site.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 9, 2013)

You'd be better off just giving the money to your buddy to spend on hookers and blow, then have a good punch up with him. Why draw the agony out? Just get it done quick and easy that way. 

I can't think of a worse use of $20k than buying a small stump grinder as a side business.

Shaun


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 9, 2013)

Spend a little more and buy a used carlton grinder. There is alot of low hour Sp7015 carltons on the market right now. The small machines are ok, but take a long long time to grind a bigger stump.

I had a rayco 1625a sjr (25 hp) it would take me about a hour to grind a 2' diameter stump. I just bought a used 2005 carlton sp8018 trx (78hp) and i can now grind a 2' stump in 10 minutes. All the wasted time i spent over the last couple years standing at the controls of that small grinder on huge stumps.

Get a bigger machine and dont look back.


----------



## ibadvanced (Apr 9, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Spend a little more and buy a used carlton grinder. There is alot of low hour Sp7015 carltons on the market right now. The small machines are ok, but take a long long time to grind a bigger stump.
> 
> I had a rayco 1625a sjr (25 hp) it would take me about a hour to grind a 2' diameter stump. I just bought a used 2005 carlton sp8018 trx (78hp) and i can now grind a 2' stump in 10 minutes. All the wasted time i spent over the last couple years standing at the controls of that small grinder on huge stumps.
> 
> Get a bigger machine and dont look back.



Sorry but I have to ask...Show me where there's alot of low hour SP7015's for sale.


----------



## atrain44 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya man I can't find them and honestly I can't spend that much money. If 20k is a waste of money to spend 30k isn't going to make it better. I see the point about the bigger, faster grinder taking less time but I can't invest that amount of money to get started. I can get used bandit 2450's for around 25k with a 44hp Kubota on it with 300hrs or less and lot is a lot of power. 

I can spend a lot less and get an older used model but all the ones I have looked into are absolutely beat. What's the point?

I don't expect his to be a immediate, profitable side business but in the long haul with the resource I have I can see it being worth my while. 

I know I'm new on here and my "street cred" is definitely nothing special, but I figured the best advice would be from those with the credentials. If I'm crazy then so be it and I will listen, but I would love honest, helpful feedback before I start something I can't take back.

Again thanks to all for viewing and your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 9, 2013)

ibadvanced said:


> Sorry but I have to ask...Show me where there's alot of low hour SP7015's for sale.



Global equipment exporters has a couple


----------



## ibadvanced (Apr 9, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Global equipment exporters has a couple



Only one wheeled machine---$40000.00 Holey crap--not used enough---lol


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 9, 2013)

The other day they had one for $29. Callrandy and ask him. Might not have everything on the web yet.

California tree equipment had on too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 9, 2013)

ibadvanced said:


> Only one wheeled machine---$40000.00 Holey crap--not used enough---lol



Global has a 2005 7015 with 1230 hours for sale for $26,000. The one for $40,000 only has like 60 he's on it. New they are $48,000 plus $1700 more for the sandvixk wheel.


----------



## MOE (Apr 9, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Spend a little more and buy a used carlton grinder. There is alot of low hour Sp7015 carltons on the market right now. The small machines are ok, but take a long long time to grind a bigger stump.
> 
> I had a rayco 1625a sjr (25 hp) it would take me about a hour to grind a 2' diameter stump. I just bought a used 2005 carlton sp8018 trx (78hp) and i can now grind a 2' stump in 10 minutes. All the wasted time i spent over the last couple years standing at the controls of that small grinder on huge stumps.
> 
> Get a bigger machine and dont look back.



Big machines are great but it's important to remember the more you spend the busier you have to keep the machine. I've got an 8018 and it's a beast of a machine but sometimes I think my old $7500 tow behind was less stressfull. If I didin't have any work lined up, no big deal, I wasn't making payments on it and it could sit in the shed.


----------



## atrain44 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks MOE. So is spending 24k on a Bandit 2450 with a 44hp Kubota 4x4 and 300 hours enough machine for the money. Or is the brand new 2150 with the 35hp Vanguard 2wd for 19k a better option starting out? I really can't go beyond 25k. It's either stay in that price range or not do this at all.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Apr 9, 2013)

atrain44 said:


> Thanks MOE. So is spending 24k on a Bandit 2450 with a 44hp Kubota 4x4 and 300 hours enough machine for the money. Or is the brand new 2150 with the 35hp Vanguard 2wd for 19k a better option starting out? I really can't go beyond 25k. It's either stay in that price range or not do this at all.




I think either one would be a good choice, i would probably go with the low hour machine with the diesel, i had a 2150 with the 38 hp kohler and sold it and bought an all hyd 2550, hands down a better machine and no belts or bearings to mess with, paid 25300, if u can fit that in your budget that would be my choice, i have owned a pto grinder, a sc252 vermeer, a 2150 bandit and now a 2550 xp bandit, best one so far and no stump scares me....hope this helps..


Bob.....


----------



## atrain44 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Bob. What features does your 2550 have? 4x4? remote? and what size motor does that run? I could stretch it just a bit for a brand new model but not much.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Apr 9, 2013)

atrain44 said:


> Thanks Bob. What features does your 2550 have? 4x4? remote? and what size motor does that run? I could stretch it just a bit for a brand new model but not much.




I have the 38hp kohler, at myi age 72, i did not see any sense in getting the diesel, i probably will not be grinding stumps for long enough to pay for the difference in price, i do not have remote or 4 wheel drive, i have not had an instance in 8 yrs of grinding where i would have needed the 4wd, mine came with greenteeth and a month after i bought it they started putting on the new revolution wheel,,,,just my luck...:bang:

I think once u get a grinder u will be getting much more work than u think, i work for about 4 different tree services and they keep me pretty much covered up, sometimes u will get on a job and can't get out of the neighborhood, so keep that i mind when making your purchase that is if u want the work or are content just working for the one tree service....just some thoughts..

Bob.....


----------



## Bigstumps (Apr 9, 2013)

imagineero said:


> You'd be better off just giving the money to your buddy to spend on hookers and blow, then have a good punch up with him. Why draw the agony out? Just get it done quick and easy that way.
> 
> I can't think of a worse use of $20k than buying a small stump grinder as a side business.
> 
> Shaun



I started my business with a small Rayco part time and made a pile of money. Made $1,000 today and had a $1,850 week last week in 2 days - that is 3 days of work for $2,850 - not bad - but if I took your advise all I would have is a bunch of old wacked out hookers - now I can afford new young ones!

Buy a used Carlton SP4012 for now - grow your business and then get the big one. With a nice used one you won't have the stress as you will have some down time as you grow. You can get a dang nice used gas with a 35HP Vanguard for $12,500.


----------



## PassionForTrees (Apr 9, 2013)

I started off with a 30 hp tow behind vermeer, I hated grinding anything over 12 inches. It just sucked but its what got me where I am today, I didnt have the money then so I had no choice, I learned how to sharpen all the teeth and that helped with the smaller hp. I now have a self driving Rayco RG Super 50 and I use the 1100 series deep dish greenteeth. I sharpen them alot less than you would think. The 66 hp diesel is a beast and I actually like grinding stumps now, it has a push blade which has come in real handy at times. Ya know ya get older and you want things to be easier not harder, and this was one upgrade that really changed things for me. not everyone has the opportunity that others do but man I only paid 18K used for mine. That's alot of money but sitting here now after 10 years with this machine, Best move I ever made. Money well spent, and I havent had to put alot back into the machine. Some of the new machines look real nice but dont forget we are talking about some serious wood planted in the ground, It makes sense to me ya need HP for that stuff. and being able to drive the unit in the back yards through the 36" gates and all, you can just do more and make more. Either way you will figure it all out in time for yourself! If i can go back in time and knew this now I would of done my darn best to get a larger HP machine self driving grinder. But how do we learn? our opportunities are all different, we make the best of what we got! Good luck.


----------



## atrain44 (Apr 9, 2013)

I had a long conversation with my tree guy this evening and we had that very conversation about the importance of horsepower. He made a great point. He said that a smaller gas model would be cheaper as a start up but it will limit your time a bit especially on large stumps. Or I can invest more up front for the larger horsepower and be able to tackle any tree at a much faster rate, thus increasing production and profit. For example a tree job he secured with 10 stumps to be ground could take the whole day or half a day and allow me to either grind other trees that same day and/or work for him and make good money cutting. His opinion the start up risk/reward was similar with each option but in the long haul the greater horsepower of the 44hp Kubota diesel will show through over the 35hp gas. 

Thoughts?


----------



## PassionForTrees (Apr 10, 2013)

atrain44 said:


> I had a long conversation with my tree guy this evening and we had that very conversation about the importance of horsepower. He made a great point. He said that a smaller gas model would be cheaper as a start up but it will limit your time a bit especially on large stumps. Or I can invest more up front for the larger horsepower and be able to tackle any tree at a much faster rate, thus increasing production and profit. For example a tree job he secured with 10 stumps to be ground could take the whole day or half a day and allow me to either grind other trees that same day and/or work for him and make good money cutting. His opinion the start up risk/reward was similar with each option but in the long haul the greater horsepower of the 44hp Kubota diesel will show through over the 35hp gas.
> 
> Thoughts?



I think so absolutely go w the higher hp diesel motor.


----------



## atrain44 (Apr 10, 2013)

Any opinions on a 2011 Bandit 2450xp 300hrs. 4x4 44hp Kubota stick control greenteeth for 24000?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 10, 2013)

atrain44 said:


> Any opinions on a 2011 Bandit 2450xp 300hrs. 4x4 44hp Kubota stick control greenteeth for 24000?



For 2k more you could get a 7015. I ground a popular today that was 7' across. Took me less them a hour. Why spend the same money and take 4 times as long to ground the stump


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Apr 10, 2013)

atrain44 said:


> Any opinions on a 2011 Bandit 2450xp 300hrs. 4x4 44hp Kubota stick control greenteeth for 24000?



Sounds like a good deal, but if its from a private owner i would be interested in knowing why he was getting rid of it...

Bob....


----------



## atrain44 (Apr 10, 2013)

No it's from an equipment dealer. They deal in many types of equipment including Bandit grinders. They said that this is a 2011 model they had for sale new but once it became a leftover they used it as a loaner/rental for customers who had their grinder in for service or as a demo unit for prospective customers. As a matter of fact it's out for a loaner as of now. The good thing is that it is serviced after each time it has been used as a loaner/rental. I don't see any major red flags especially since it has only 300 hours on it.

But I'm still researching and looking for options. Please feel free to let me know of anything you may come across.

Thanks!


----------



## kurt0912 (Apr 14, 2013)

atrain44 said:


> Ya man I can't find them and honestly I can't spend that much money. If 20k is a waste of money to spend 30k isn't going to make it better. I see the point about the bigger, faster grinder taking less time but I can't invest that amount of money to get started. I can get used bandit 2450's for around 25k with a 44hp Kubota on it with 300hrs or less and lot is a lot of power.
> 
> I can spend a lot less and get an older used model but all the ones I have looked into are absolutely beat. What's the point?
> 
> ...




I recently purchased a new Carlton 7015. That would definitely be the way to go if you are going to be doing any type of volume. It took me a few months to decide if I could justify the expense, but so happy I did. It allows me to compete for jobs I couldn't have with a small grinder. I just did a 52 stump job (about 800 inches) in 3.5 hours.

If you are unsure of how much work you'll have or are definitely set on the conservative route, try and find a used Carlton or Bandit with the 44 kubota. The 33 hp Kubota is pretty good too. I have demoed both and have owned a gas grinder. YOu have to be patient with the gas grinders (slow) but fine if you are only doing a few stumps a week.

If you buy a gas model, and you start to get busy, I think you will get frustrated. (my opinion) Also my opinion: Carlton's "razor" wheel (Sandvik) is awesome! Bandit now offers the Revolution wheel which is very similar to Carltons.

Good luck! If you have any other questions, I'd be happy to give you my opinion.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 14, 2013)

*Sc752*

Here you go.
2000 Vermeer SC752 stump grinder demo - YouTube


----------



## stumpy06 (Apr 15, 2013)

Its all about the HP. I was aware of this but didn't experience it until my purchase of a new Vermeer SC652. Easily 2-3x faster than my SC352 with a 34 HP Diesel but, also 2x the payment and 2x the cost of insuring it for theft/damage. 

When I started doing this part time 7 years ago, I had a lot of concern about having enough work to cover expenses associated with this venture. Thus I got in with a more affordable 2002 SC352. I got a used one with 89hrs on the engine and cost me $330/month on a 5 year plan. I traded the 2002 in at 1100hrs with a blown engine for a 2009 SC352 Diesel with 54 hrs. The 2009 was costing me $430 a month over 36 months. It wasn't until two years ago that I could afford to give up bartending part-time to focus on my business. Last year I was financially comfortable enough to upgrade to a larger HP machine. I tried to add 2-3 new referral/ sub-contract opportunities a year. You need to build a reliable network of companies to sub out to. One is not enough. When the tree guys are slow, your business is dead. 

I did a couple thousand stumps with my SC352's. Lots of large land-clearing jobs with 75 or more stumps. Was generally happy with them until maintenance issues started to become a quarterly routine after 500hrs. The smaller grinders can't take the pounding like a larger one. That said, I would start small (min 34HP), build your book of business and, when the numbers make sense, upgrade to something with 60HP or greater.

Other things to consider....if not too late 

1) Get a machine with 4WD! Too much time wasted trying to push machine up a hill side plus when going up an incline you will be less likely to cause any turf damage. Also will make it easier to go forward, up and over the pile of grindings you create.

2) Get a push blade. Makes back filling holes much easier. With a smaller grinder you will need to push/move the debris around. Especially when on larger stumps. You will need to re-position the grinder and to expose any areas of a stump you missed.

3) With a larger HP grinder also comes a greater sweep radius. This adds to the speed with which you grind. You won't have to reposition the grinder when on a 50" stump.

4) When the time comes, and you can afford it, GET A REMOTE CONTROL!! IT IS AWESOME!! Better for your hearing and breathing and you can do the grinding from the cab of your truck when its raining or freezing out.

5) Have some door hangers and business cards printed and when you are on a job-site look in the yards of the neighbors. I do the property to the right, left and behind. Its easy foot canvasing.

Good luck!


----------



## atrain44 (Apr 15, 2013)

What are some good places to look for new or used grinders. I've been all over the internet, but sometimes there are good deals out there or reliable places to buy that don't pop up.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Apr 15, 2013)

atrain44 said:


> What are some good places to look for new or used grinders. I've been all over the internet, but sometimes there are good deals out there or reliable places to buy that don't pop up.




Check bandits, vermeer, rayco, websites, they all have used grinders...also go to ebay and
type in stumpgrinder, last i looked there were at least 100 on there plus all kinds of parts..

Bob....


----------



## Cupocoffee (Apr 18, 2013)

*Revolution grinding wheel*



OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> Mine came with greenteeth and a month after i bought it they started putting on the new revolution wheel,,,,just my luck...:bang:
> 
> Bob.....



Bob, I bought the Revolution wheel for my Vermeer SC352. I think I paid around $1,200. I don't remember the exact cost. I can't really say it makes a huge difference or that it made any difference at all. The teeth for the Revolution are about $4 or $5 more than Yellow Jackets. I wouldn't feel too bad that they are now putting the Revolution wheel on the new Bandits and you missed out. I just sold the SC352 because I bought a new Carlton SP7015. The Vermeer still has the Revolution wheel and I also included the old wheel as well. I have seen a lot of complaints about the Vermeer stump grinders but I loved that machine. I averaged $300 per hour of machine time with it. That is machine time only and does not include travel, or bidding jobs, or anything else. I never had an issue with it.
Steve in OKC


----------



## Creeker (Apr 18, 2013)

I've had a SP4012 for 5 years now. Its the diesel Kubota 33hp. Remote control. Only 415hrs.

Great motor, 2 to 3 litres / hr working.

Belts and bearings - get them aligned Ok and no probs, like any other belt driven grinder.

Otherwise, tough reliable, goes pretty much every where 2wd unit.

I recommend the cordless remote, much safer and quicker when loading/unloading (no walking up and down trailers&ramps) and much more agile in backyards regarding other trees bushes if you don't have to have hands on levers. You also get to stand upwind on dusty days..:msp_biggrin:

I do hardwood euacalypts up to 5ft diameter with it. Sharp greenteeth and the stumps get done. 

A larger machine will be harder to get into tight backyards etc and will mark the grass if its soft from rain.

A blade to fill holes would be nice at times but not a necessity.

Carlton have excellent parts supply through various dealers I.M.E.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Apr 18, 2013)

Cupocoffee said:


> Bob, I bought the Revolution wheel for my Vermeer SC352. I think I paid around $1,200. I don't remember the exact cost. I can't really say it makes a huge difference or that it made any difference at all. The teeth for the Revolution are about $4 or $5 more than Yellow Jackets. I wouldn't feel too bad that they are now putting the Revolution wheel on the new Bandits and you missed out. I just sold the SC352 because I bought a new Carlton SP7015. The Vermeer still has the Revolution wheel and I also included the old wheel as well. I have seen a lot of complaints about the Vermeer stump grinders but I loved that machine. I averaged $300 per hour of machine time with it. That is machine time only and does not include travel, or bidding jobs, or anything else. I never had an issue with it.
> Steve in OKC




Thx Steve, i kinda had the same thoughts, dealer said i could get a 30-40% inc in cutting ability, you know the old saying, if it sounds to good to be true it probably is, i would have to see it in some hard red oak or fresh cut pine to believe it, not the old rotted out stumps that are shown in the videos, i am happy with the greenteeth and i loved the yellow jackets on my old vermeer 252...i wish i could avg 300 per hr tho, maybe with more hp.:msp_biggrin:

Bob....


----------



## tidy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey fellas,

I have been planning on buying a Carlton 4012 with 44hp kubota for a while now, a vermeer rep called me the other day and said they had some used machines to flog off, he claims the shaft drive sc 372 (38 hp yanmar) has lower operating/maintenance costs than any machine in the same class, the literature actually says lower operating costs of ANY grinder.... After reading of numerous expensive troubles guys have been having with Vermeers 352s I have become very wary and skeptical of Vermeers build quality on the whole. To my mind the shaft drive system will make better use of engine output and also do away with belt and bearing maintenance procedures but its more important to me that my purchase represents a sound and solid investment of my hard earnt cash. I'm keen to hear from both carlton and vermeer grinder operators, thanks guys. Chris


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 7, 2014)

Need a grinder?? Here you go:
http://www.californiatreeequipment.com/photos/stump_grinder/04-carlton-1.html


----------



## tidy (Feb 7, 2014)

Ive already seen that add posted elsewhere on AS, but thanks. Here in Oz there is a huge obstacle which prevents purchasing used equipment from the US, strict border controls on organic materials-used tree equipment is considered contaminated. I can have it cleaned by "certified" customs cleaning agents for around $1500.00 or so but there is no guarantee it will pass inspection even after cleaning by these so called certified cleaners, so I could end up in an endless loop of $1500.00 payments before clearing customs. I'm working on establishing a trustworthy connection to get equipment cleaned then I will have no problem importing. Cheers, Chris.


----------



## imagineero (Feb 8, 2014)

It isn't as hard as you might think. I've imported a bit of gear (mostly motorbikes) and worked in other countries and come back having to face customs myself for my shoes etc... The critical thing is having it cleaned at the country of origin, thoroughly! You've got to have someone you can trust with this. It's not a hard job, and it need only take an hour or two even for a very big machine. Take all the covers off, pressure wash the hell out of it. Get all that caked up mud and dirt off. That's the stuff that's going to get you knocked back at customs, because it's too thick to be 'iradiated', and too inaccessible for them to be bothered cleaning it. Then, let the machine dry. Move it somewhere else (pavement or concrete). Spray it with simple green. Apply a stiff bristled brush to the troublesome areas. Hose it down with the pressure washer again. Let it dry. Spray everything with WD 40 or similar, and put tyre shine on the tyres. You won't even need to pay the cleaning fee, it will go through first pass. 

You've got to have someone you can trust to be thorough about this though. Customs is gonna be looking!


----------



## tidy (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Shaun, its definately worth further consideration... Might have to go over and clean it myself or find a trustworthy shipping agent. I have a couple in mind including a guy I went to High School with, hes in charge of the customs clearance department of the company ( he is also the managing director- its a family owned business est. 1950's). 
Chris


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 8, 2014)

4Wd is very nice. Diesel grinders are totally awesome. I would get a 4wd diesel grinder if I had lotsa work to do and the money to buy one to start with. I has a Vermeer 252 with a 25hp gas and it doesn't even come close to the power of the 37 hp diesel on my Vermeer 372. My machine can comfortably handle stumps up to about 3' diameter. That's about 98% of the stumps around here.

Mike


----------



## tidy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Mike,
How many hours has your sc 372 done? Was it your first choice for a machine in that class or did you take into account other factors such as location of the nearest warranty repair etc ? 
Chris


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 9, 2014)

My 372 has about 150 hours. Its about a year and half old. I have been very happy with vermeers equipment, parts and service so I bought it when my 252 was rolled over by an employee and burned to the ground. The Vermeer dealer is close by. Bandit machines look well made too and seem to be a little cheaper but I havn't been happy with their parts or service with my 1590 chipper.

Mike


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 15, 2014)

I have sent quite a bit of equipment to Oz. We dismantle them and steam clean thoroughly. I have a good import broker to bring it in. So if you need something don't think its too hard. With the right people its easy.


----------



## Creeker (Feb 15, 2014)

Found this interesting new model by CARLTON, runs either the 33 or 44 hp Kubota and is on tracks. The greater sweep on 50" and depth of 14" would be beneficial compared to my SP4012 with a sweep of 40" and depth of 12".

Edit, just found a RED ROO (Aus distributor) youtube, they have a 33HP Kubota and 35HP petrol version.

I'd be tipping close to $45,000, probably more in Australia, if you can get them.

http://stumpcutters.com/stump-cutters/track-mounted/sp5014-trx-series-track-mounted/

http://www.orangeplant.co.uk/carlton-stump-grinders/self-propelled/carlton-sp5014-trx.html


----------



## tidy (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Matt/Cal Tree Equipment, nice to hear that you have done it before, sounds like you are doing the right thing with the dismantling. I will keep an eye on what machines you have on offer.
Chris


----------



## Haulinwood (Feb 25, 2014)

atrain44 said:


> Buying a stump grinder to start a side business. I will be working exclusively for a great friend of mine who owns a tree service and who I work for over the summer as well as securing work on my own. I have narrowed my search down to either Bandit or Carlton. I have an offer to buy a new Bandit 2150 xp with a 35 hp Vanguard and greenteeth, 2wd, stick control, dual wheels for 19500 out the door in stock. If I wanted either the 4012 or the 2250 or 2550 I would be waiting 4-6 weeks.
> 
> I really wanted to stay around 20000 max because this is just a side business and I don't want to get in over my head. I can order the 2250 for a very similar price but that only comes with the 27 hp engine option. The 2550 with gas would be around 25000 and with the 35hp Kubota 30000+.
> 
> ...


 I have a almost new Alpine Magnum for sale if interested? Can get in places others cannot, and will keep up with most. Just a thought.


----------



## Topbuilder (Mar 20, 2014)

I started with a used RG 50. Gas engine machines were never an option. I have run it for close to 2 years as a part time thing. I've got to the point where I'm doing enough to make a go of it full time. I just picked up a used Super RG-50 a couple weeks ago. It is twice the machine. For what I am doing I would now consider it the minimum machine. 4WD is a must. I have done SO many jobs my other machine could not have got to. The extra HP is nice 66 vs 48. 4 cyl vs 3, big difference in noise levels. Feels like it runs at a lower rpm. The push blade is nice on those 4-5' stumps where you have enough chips to fill the bed of a pick-up twice...
But, to the OP - Yes I now think I should have started out with the bigger machine but, we all have to start somewhere. I really want the Carlton 7015TRX. When I get it I'm sure I will wish I had it earlier... 
It was nice having a "paid for" machine vs now making payments. Create the clients before you take on payments if you can. The man I bought the Super from started with 3 smaller gas grinders before buying the Super 50, and now runs a RG-70. 
To summarize - Go diesel, go 4WD, go biggest hp you can afford. Build your business and upgrade when you can.
Good luck!


----------



## bigstumpgrinder (Mar 28, 2014)

Look at a Rayco 1645 the best grinder in the midrange class. Direct drive sends more power to the grinding wheel than a pump drive grinder. It comes with 4x4 and blade. If you are just starting out and cant justify a new machine look a a used Rayco RG50 or Super 50, To build up to a new machine put away 35 percent of you gross for bigger better machine. A small gas machine will drive you nuts grinding anything over 20 inches.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 12, 2014)

Three keys to successful stump grinding.
1- horse power! There is no substitute
2- weight- all the horsepower in the world won't help you if the head won't stay in the stump!
3- teeth you need to get all the power and weight to the stump. New river makes the heaviest wheel so in effect carries more inertia to the teeth and cuts better!
Hands down the best transfer of horse power and weight to the ground is a belt driven machine. Like the Carlton 7015.
Buy the biggest used machine you can afford and you won't be disappointed. The big ones WILL go where the small ones do and do the job way better! 
Hope this helps!


----------

